# How will I know if my GSD is pregnant?



## supermom1015 (Sep 18, 2010)

*I bred my GSD Kara to an outstanding male. Unfortunately, Kara would not let him get near her at all during the time she was in heat, even the time she was ovulating. We just decided to do an artificial insemination and the vet said it would be a 50/50 chance of her becoming pregnant. I’ve been noticing some changes in her like some weight gain, not much but some, and every time I would feed her, she would eat like she's starving. I have kept track of the days and it is now the 57th day and today when I checked her, she isn't eating as much or won't eat at all, and when I squeezed her nipples, a little milk had come out. She doesn't look really fat and hasn’t gained so much weight to the point I can tell she is defiantly pregnant. Her behavior also is still the same. She is still very active. I have a whelping box for her she is in now, but all she does is just lay there. She doesn't dig or anything like that. This would be her first litter. She is also an older dog (8years old). The breeder who had her before me, showed her in confirmation and used her for protection work so that's why he never bred her at a earlier age. Anyway, what do you think? Could she pregnant? Or could she be having a false pregnancy? Please help anyone.
*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would be having the vet check her especially at 57 days, she could be having a false pregnancy or pregnant.

Breeding a first litter at 8 years old I would think could be very risky. Definately have your vet check her out.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I would get an xray done at the vet. She doesnt need to be knocked out for it. They just put her on the table and hold her still. That way you will know for sure if there are puppies in there and how many. Does your vet have an ultrasound machine?? I get one done at 30-40 days in to check for pregnancy. It has been my experience that they dont nest (dig) in the whelping box until they are in active labor. Have you tried to feel if there is a fetus in there? At this age they would be moving around. You may get just one pup from a late breeding. I agree also that it is a risky move breeding her for the first time at 8 yrs old. You dont want to take any unnecessary chances with her by not knowing if she is really pregnant or not. Make sure you talk with your vet on what to do if she is in labor too long and not producing a pup. Any active pushing, and not producing a pup is an emergency. Also, get some vanilla ice cream. If she is pregnant, give some to her when labor starts. The calcium is quickly absorbed and helps with contractions. And is a nice treat for both of you. LOL


----------

